# Car subwoofers?



## skgroup (May 18, 2011)

I've been spending days at Hi-Fi stores looking for the right speakers/sub combo for my upcoming home theatre setup.

The issue I've discovered is that every sub no matter how much or how big always seems to fail at high volumes.

I'm not exactly keen on spending thousands on a 10" sub when I can spend half on a Kicker sub for example and have it sound a lot better.

Apparently its not overly difficult to setup a car audio subwoofer into my home.

To my knowledge I need something like the EPX2000 Amp? And it wires up to my speaker's amp?

I don't really know where else to go from here....:huh:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/KICKER-2...=AU_Car_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e627eb7ef

^ Something like this seems good?

Help?


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Check out some of the more home theater and home audio drivers. They are made to have slightly different characteristics than most car audio subs. Not that all car audio subs are bad they are usually geared more around music. Check out parts-express.com and diycables.com and some other sites and see where your budget will put you. For instance for the price you would be looking at for that kicker sub you could get your hands on two tc sounds lms-r 15's that would probably blow that single kicker out of the water. A couple of things you are going to have to figure out is what your budget it how much room you have to spare for an enclosure and what your main intentions will be for this sub then some recommendations can be made. Good luck 

Jason


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

How much SPL are you wanting? Also, what was the gain on the subs when they were breaking up? Was it more then half way?

You might want to look at something like this. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=295-475

It is the most sensitive sub that I know of. At 91db 1w/1m. it is going to be loud with a 300 watt plate amp. Get a 7.2 receiver and build two.  If you have the budget, you could go for TC sounds, but they are not as efficient, and will require gobs of power (that they can take) to get the same level.

The failure at high volumes is probably due to the driver moving farther then it should, or amp clipping, or maybe even port air (if it's ported) or all of the above.


----------



## Ile (Nov 23, 2010)

Generic said:


> You might want to look at something like this. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=295-475


That is interesting cheap 18" driver, good sensitivity helps when xmax is modest.:T

Both boxes simulated with 120W, very close to bottom with this power. 
Vented box have 4 order highpass at 15Hz, othervise it will bottom out with only 25W (107db).


----------

